# Albino Sailfin Pleco



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Purchased from a fellow member, it's at 5 inches now (excluding the tail)
It's a beast, but might be a little big for my 38 gallon...










If anyone wants it, shoot me a pm


----------

